# Jet 7x12 bandsaw---$400 in Monroe, Oregon



## bfk (Jun 7, 2019)

Says it needs a blade and cutting fluid. Good price if it's running.
https://eugene.craigslist.org/tls/d/monroe-jet-horizontal-bandsaw/6906858354.html


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 8, 2019)

Gone


----------

